# Hunting with your wife



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Since it's pretty slow on here I thought it would be interesting to see, what you guys felt about hunting with your wife's, or for that matter if your wife's hunt at all.

My wife, due to kids and some medical problems had to take a break for the most part from hunting anything for about the last 7 or 8 years and has only really been able to get out a little again last year and a little bit more this year. I wonder if I am out of the norm but I really quite enjoy a day out thumping birds with my wife.

She don't get to go out for very long at a time between getting kids ready for school and then having to be home and getting them off the bus but we finally had a day where the birds played nice for the middle of the day and we were both able to take our limits.



So how about it guys, do your wife's hunt and if so do you enjoy spending the day doing what you love with your love-O,-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mine wont shoot anything, but loves to go. She is a much more patient fisherperson than me though and will whip me all the time. Nice to have your love and best friend all in one:!:


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine hunts everything with me. We haven't been out here long and don't have family out here so we pretty much do everything together. But she's chased elk and deer with me. Coyote called and dove hunted. And she especially loves to duck hunt with me. She's quite the trooper. My most proud moment though was the first time I took her hog huntin with me. We caught this boar on the ground alive. She caught and leashes the dogs without me asking, got my knife out of my pack so i didn't have to shoot it, then helped me load it in the truck. I out kicked my coverage for sure!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Count your blssings*

JM, you are truly blessed to have such a bride. Mine joined me for many years on many grand adventures and she has taken deer, elk, antelope, doves, quail, pheasants, ducks, and geese with me over the years. Unfortunately, age has caught up with us both and she no longer participates in my outings and I have given up on just about everything except waterfowl and an occasional dove or 3.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's been awhile since mine's been able to go out with like in our BK (before kids) days - but the little ones are getting bigger so in couple of more years we'll all be at it.

She is getting her first bow for Christmas this year, so, I'll put her in for a NM January Mule Deer hunt for the 2016-2017 license year.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My wife is a city girl, grew up in a family that didn't hunt, fish or do much of anything outdoors. When they went camping it was in an improved camp ground with flushing toilets and all that junk. When we got married she had a hard time with me spending so much time hunting and fishing and taking our boys out. Finally she decided to go through hunter safety with my oldest son and went out duck hunting with me a couple times. She shot at a few ducks before she finally got one, she was really excited but couldn't see herself going hunting again. I have to hand it to her for at least trying something new, now we kind of use my outdoor activity as kind of a vacation from each other.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine hunts & fishes & shoots clay birds with me all the time. She had not hunted or fished before we met. She decided she wanted to spend that time with me so she took her Hunter saftey & has been by my side ever since. She even made the trip to Canada with me & my pals as the only women in the group & held her own very well. Would not true her for the world!!!!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Dubob is a lucky man his wife is a great lady and can run 100 straight at skeet that's hard to beat.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

My wife didn't hunt before we got married, she had gone shooting plenty, but never hunted. When we were first married, living in Maryland, she took her hunters safety and began hunting with me. She hunted elk for the first time on my predeployment leave in 2006, then hunted deer for the first time the following fall, 8 months pregnant while I was deployed to Iraq. She's hunted and killed a deer every year shes been able to draw a tag since. She likes to go pheasant hunting now as well, she refuses to try Duck Hunting, which is why I haven't done much in the last 10 years we've been married. She loves the deer and elk hunts and I enjoy them more when she's hunting with me, she's shot more deer than me the last 10 years and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm just grateful my wife likes the fact that I hunt. She is from the east coast and even though she grew up on wooded/agricultural property, never hunted or fished. She came fly fishing with me once, but sat on the bank and read a book while I did the fishing. I'm just glad I have a 3 year old hunter - in - training that doesn't want to talk about anything but hunting and fishing. You guys that have a wife that will hunt with you are lucky!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

It's awesome to hear yall talk about your better halves this way, I was a single dad for 10 years have a 14 and 11 year old. I got married this summer and my wife is from california never held a gun but loved to fish and she's an artist (this is some of her work) a person I never thought would be into killing. She went a couple times early duck season and shot some doves with me and enjoyed it loves the out doors and she really wants to bow hunt so I'm gonna have to break down and get her a bow this christmas.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That's pretty nice work, love the painting of Clint.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hmmmm... as I look around our living room 3 of 4 mounts there are all my wifes, that includes the full body Mt Goat mount. Wifes that hunt are probably more expensive than those that just shop alot. Float plane tickets x2, 2x as many rifles, 2x the binoculars, 2x the app fees, 2x the atvs ... 2x the dead things to field dress and drag... etc etc :shock: :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> hmmmm... as I look around our living room 3 of 4 mounts there are all my wifes, that includes the full body Mt Goat mount. Wifes that hunt are probably more expensive than those that just shop alot. Float plane tickets x2, 2x as many rifles, 2x the binoculars, 2x the app fees, 2x the atvs ... 2x the dead things to field dress and drag... etc etc :shock: :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


You forgot the 50x less complaining about how much time and money you spend on hunting. ;-).


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

No wife here, but it would certainly be a big plus to find one who hunts. If not, though, we'll still get along fine as long as she doesn't mind guns in the house, heads/mounts on the wall, wild game dinners, sending me to Alaska for 10-14 days at a time, trips every weekend from September - February, tons of $$ spent on applications and equipment, etc., etc., etc...

Quite honestly, it's hard to see myself married to someone who doesn't have a good understanding of that lifestyle.

It could happen though. My mom was/is that way. One deer hunting trip was enough for her, but she was always very supportive of our hunting expeditions while I was growing up. I can remember a few times when Dad was feeling guilty because the basement was a mess, the yard was unkempt, or we had some project around the house that needed to be done. Yet, mom would tell us to go hunting (and sometimes practically push us out the door) because the basement and the house could wait until February, but our opportunities to go hunting as father and son would be gone faster than we would ever think.

I sure do appreciate that.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well it look like you found some birds nice . the way it was yesterday it slow


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm on the flip side of things. I love hunting and the outdoors, but my husband does not. It's like pulling teeth to get him to go camping, even with a huge tent and a fluffy air mattress. With that said, he is super supportive of my hunting and is always encouraging me to get out more often.

Last winter I took him ice fishing for the first time, and he loved it. I'm looking forward to getting back out this winter.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Call me a horrible person but I don't ever invite my wife. There are lots of things I enjoy doing with her and we have a great relationship, however I don't really have any desire to bring her along in the duck blind.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My wife only goes with when it is warm. Once the cold hits it's back to the couch with her fleece blanket. I do enjoy the company as I spend way too much time hunting solo.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Call me a horrible person but I don't ever invite my wife. There are lots of things I enjoy doing with her and we have a great relationship, however I don't really have any desire to bring her along in the duck blind.


Having shared MANY outdoor adventures with my bride, I would have to say that is your loss. I would ALSO like to say that I truly respect your choice. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

My wife don't hunt but I got her into fishing and she out fishes me when we go


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I really enjoy having my girlfriend out there hunting. Just wish she could go more often maybe next year.


----------



## flankfeather (Feb 21, 2015)

My wife gets cold too easily, so we don't share a duck blind. She'd probably be a skybuster and a claimer anyway. Duck hunting is my way of getting my man card back after watching chick flicks and musicals, having fancy dinners out, and taking long walks (and talks) on the beach. YMMV.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

When we were newly weds my wife used to accompany me on hunting trips, but those days are over. Hunting is just not her thing, there are a thousand other ways she would rather spend her time than hanging out with me in a duck blind, tree stand, or hound hunting expedition. We're empty nesters now, and come the weekend I'll be off hunting somewhere and she'll be off doing the things that she'd rather be doing......and that works out well for both of us.


----------



## sdstalker (Dec 15, 2015)

My wife loves to hunt. We have 5 kids. That makes it some what problematic, but we make the best of it and hunt together when we can.

sd


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife doesn't like to goose hunt so I take my girlfriend, for some reason it really bothers my wife?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't hunt waterfowl but I take my wife deer hunting all the time. BUT, there's been a problem creep up on our hunting trips. I bought her her own Weatherby for her birthday a few years ago. Notice the gun in her pictures. That's my gun! She doesn't carry hers anymore, she just shoots my 300Wby. So now I'm her gun-barer, de-boner and her pack mule. Something ain't fair here.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

flankfeather said:


> My wife gets cold too easily, so we don't share a duck blind. She'd probably be a skybuster and a claimer anyway. Duck hunting is my way of getting my man card back after watching chick flicks and musicals, having fancy dinners out, and taking long walks (and talks) on the beach. YMMV.


Amen and Amen.


----------

